# '77 Ross Barracuda



## 66TigerCat (Jul 10, 2020)

Picked this up last week. Completely overhauled - new cables/housing/brake pads and chain. Seat is not original (I think it's a good match though) and it's missing the chain guard. If anyone has one shoot me a PM.


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 10, 2020)

Good job restoring it. Now you've got a clean rider.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 11, 2020)

@Digablekid - Thanks !


----------

